# 5 brothers



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

What is up lately with there bull sxxx back charges 

is any one else getting these?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

They are all including SG are desperate for revenue that is no longer there


----------



## kaynppreservation (Aug 27, 2013)

SG has gotten unreal in the last few months. I got my feet out the door. I had heard that they lost several contracts as well, but don't know who took them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Volume is dropping off to next to nothing in the majority of low population states. Here in Montana there where 38 completed foreclosures STATE WIDE in the month of March. In my neighboring states there where 10 in North Dakota, 81 in Wyoming....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Alot of people have really slowed down with the bros recently, something is going down!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

kaynppreservation said:


> SG has gotten unreal in the last few months. I got my feet out the door. I had heard that they lost several contracts as well, but don't know who took them.


I bet they departed to work on their own. We did. SG nuts with what they do.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

For the life of me I can not understand why people work with these companies and just take what is dished out...
SUE the pr**** and stop all the BS....

99% of the Back Charges I have reviewed are illegal...
Act like a business owner and sue them....


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

It got so slow the last 5 weeks they have nothing left to charge us back on except a few trip charges.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

shsr said:


> It got so slow the last 5 weeks they have nothing left to charge us back on except a few trip charges.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha! Very well said!


----------



## OfficeMonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

shsr said:


> It got so slow the last 5 weeks they have nothing left to charge us back on except a few trip charges.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Just wait til you get a seepage remediation order. Those are like timebombs for backcharges.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

i ran already


----------

